# IUI - Cysts on Ovaries - worried



## Pinky (May 14, 2004)

I'm very worried that having cysts on my ovaries will make matters worse for infertility. I'm on IUI and have been for 3 months with clomid. I was 4 days late so went for a scan and when i hoped it was good news i was told about the 2 big cysts on each ovary. I'm having allot of abdominal pain and have been since. I'm still waiting for my cycle but knowing my test was negative makes the waiting game really hard. I've had to stop the IUI and wait for them to go. Is this a common thing when on clomid? Can anyone help to put my mind at rest and is there anything i can do for them to go away? I'm very low at this point and have lost hope at this point in time. My husband is very supportive but he find it hard to say the right thing. All i seem to do at the moment is cry and hard away from the world. I hope this will pass.


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2004)

Molly 
Thank you for your advise. I do feel less worried. I just wonder when somethink good will happen. I find Clomid makes me very emotional and can get stressed out at times. I'm glad you have replied as it has helped me and i have been searching the net and there seems to be loads of different names for them. If the pains persist i will speak to the clinic where I'm registered. Thats why I've been worried, the pain don't seem to go away.
How are things with you?
Again thank you for your advise and look forward in hearing from you again.
Pinky
xx


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

I had ovarian a cyst which was 6 cm on laparoscopy 1 month later it had shrunk to 2 cm on ultrsound and then it dissapeared. My gyne bod tells me they are really common and usually reabsorb all by thermselves. Try not to worry


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Pinky,

I can certainly sympathise with you, ive just finished my 3rd IVF am now in my 2ww, but 3 weeks into this treatment just before I started stimulation a big 4cm cyst was found on my ovary. They imediately started talking about abandoning treatment, but eventually agreed to keep me on the down regulation drugs ie shutting down my ovaries......for one more week, after the first week it had shrunk to 2cm and 4 days later was completely gone.....ironically it might have been these down regging drugs that caused it in the first place !!!!

As one of the other girls said cysts are not always sinister things, infact they are far more common that we think, most women have them throughout their lives, as its just a follicle during natural ovulation that doesnt release and turns into a cyst... try not to worry hun, its only natural you would be upset, I was gutted, its such an emotional roller coaster that we are on isnt it and every little problem is magnified.....

Take care of yourself....

Luv Andrea x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Pinky i think you just have to take it easy i'm on my 4th iui and they'vr just found 2 cysts but they're confident they will go on their own

Hang In there
Luv
Sicknote


----------

